# Fedor Signature



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Something i cooked up what you think?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like it but is it just me or does Fedor appear a little squished on the right.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't think the effect fits well on the left photo. Congrats on admin btw.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I like it alot but Fedor looks a little squished. Where'd you find the gothic symbol? I've been tryint to find some but can't.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> I like it alot but Fedor looks a little squished. Where'd you find the gothic symbol? I've been tryint to find some but can't.


http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh166/gmoneystyle007/Affliction.jpg


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Composure said:


> http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh166/gmoneystyle007/Affliction.jpg


Is there a website that has like a whole bunch of different ones?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Not that I know of. I would just say try googling affliction designs/logos or something.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Composure said:


> Not that I know of. I would just say try googling affliction designs/logos or something.


Yea i just googled Affliction and that came up. but thanx for the congrats comp. and yea its a little smushed its a quick one..


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks freakin sweet to me!!


----------

